# SEPTEMBER TARGET SHOOTOUT



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Have fun! I will post a serious try soon!









Friedrich


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

How about we do a challenge every month? Say 10 shots at 10 yards or something?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> How about we do a challenge every month? Say 10 shots at 10 yards or something?


Sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

We need a standard sized bullseye. Maybe like 3 cm? or do you guys think that is too big?


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

just as long as I can draw my target I dont have a working printer.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> just as long as I can draw my target I dont have a working printer.


Neither do I. But I can print at work. I say we just draw a circle.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Someone needs to volunteer to take charge of the shoot and stick with it or it'll fizzle out.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

smitty said:


> Someone needs to volunteer to take charge of the shoot and stick with it or it'll fizzle out.


I will. I did mine today. Pic soon to follow.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Here are my results. The picture came out like crap so I circled them. This was shot at ten yards with 3/8th inch steel. Standard 8.5x11 paper.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Here are my results. The picture came out like crap so I circled them. This was shot at ten yards with 3/8th inch steel. Standard 8.5x11 paper.


I know the one in the middle does not look like there is a hole. But trust me there is.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Here are my results. The picture came out like crap so I circled them. This was shot at ten yards with 3/8th inch steel. Standard 8.5x11 paper.


That's like a 5 inch grouping ? Nice.


----------



## Don (Dec 31, 2009)

RecurveMaster said:


> just as long as I can draw my target I dont have a working printer.


Neither do I. But I can print at work. I say we just draw a circle.
[/quote]

I think homemade targets are fine but I would suggest a 4 inch circle as that is what is typically used in matches.

Don


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I hadnt shot a sling in about 30 years, so last week's L.I. Shootaround was both a nostalgic flash from the past for me, as well as a technology shocker. When I was a teen I shot a wrist rocket with an early version of surgical tubing, mostly with small stones foraged from the beach I lived near ... I never had access to steel shot, and the better bands of today. What a difference !

Anyway, we did the 10 shots at 10 meters thingee this past weekend, and I watched peresh and flatbands both shoot something like an 8 of 10 at a smallish dangling can. I only got a 2/10, albeit with 6-7 very near misses ... probably a 10 inch grouping. Not too bad for a 30 year lapse and a radical change in technology.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

As a standard size, might I suggest drawing around the base of a cola can, they're usually around for shooters and I think they're a standarised international size ... and all you'd need in addition is a pencil.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Non-sequitur: Just for the sake of nostalgia, here's a 1" grouping from c.1975, when I was the rifle campion for the boys camp I went to. It was a 50ft target, shot with a right-handed .22 cal bolt action rifle, with factory steel sights. Being lefthanded, reloading prone was a PITA.










Anyway, I'd shot better, but this is one of the few targets that survived 35 years of multiple moves and frequent winnowings of my posessions and memorabilia in order to get scanned and uploaded.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> As a standard size, might I suggest drawing around the base of a cola can, they're usually around for shooters and I think they're a standarised international size ... and all you'd need in addition is a pencil.


Can I use a beer can but after drawing the target I might not hit it.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

how far in meters is 10 yards?


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

huey224 said:


> how far in meters is 10 yards?


Given that: 
* 1 inch is 2.54 centimeters
* 1 foot is 12 inches
* 1 yard is 3 feet
* 1 meter is 100 centimeters

We can use simple algebra to compute:
1 inch is therefore 0.0254 meters,
1 yard is therefore 0.0254 x 36, which is 0.9144 meters.

Thus, 10 yds is exactly 9.144 meters.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Darb said:


> how far in meters is 10 yards?


Given that: 
* 1 inch is 2.54 centimeters
* 1 foot is 12 inches
* 1 yard is 3 feet
* 1 meter is 100 centimeters

We can use simple algebra to compute:
1 inch is therefore 0.0254 meters,
1 yard is therefore 0.0254 x 36, which is 0.9144 meters.

Thus, 10 yds is exactly 9.144 meters.
[/quote]
I'm the one who teaches rudimentary mathematics!


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

_Whoops. Didn't mean to intrude on your turf.









Say, do you need a side kick ?
_


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

As long as we're briefly digressing into math, here's something to ponder (I figured this out with a calculator just now, because I myself was curious):

If we consider the image of a 5 lb rabbit getting hit with a 1/2" stainless steel ball travelling 150 fps, what would be the equivalent impact if scaled up to say, a 170 lb human ?

Math:

* BULLET SIZE: The human is 34x the mass of the rabbit, so to maintain the same scale, we increase the mass of the sling bullet by 34x as well. Since the material is unchanged, increasing the mass 34x is functionally identical to increasing the volume 34x. If we use the standard equation for computing the volume of a sphere, and plug a 1/2" diam SS ball into it, we get a volume of 0.065 CI. Multiplying the volume by 34, and then solving again for radius, we find that the stainless steel ball grows from 1/2" to 1.62" (41 mm), with a mass of 9.9 oz of (8.25 grams x 34). Basically, it's the size of a small lemon.

* MUZZLE ENERGY: A 9.9 oz stainless steel ball, travelling at 150 fps (102 mph) has a kinetic energy of 293 joules, which is 215 foot-pounds.

Definitely enough to maim, or kill, depending on where it hits, and yeilding a knock-back 1 1/4 feet for the aforementioned 170 lb human. That'd really ruin your day.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Darb said:


> As long as we're briefly digressing into math, here's something to ponder (I figured this out with a calculator just now, because I myself was curious):
> 
> If we consider the image of a 5 lb rabbit getting hit with a 1/2" stainless steel ball travelling 150 fps, what would be the equivalent impact if scaled up to say, a 170 lb human ?
> 
> ...


Aye, I think you should probably explain the formula which is used to calculate the volume of a sphere:










and how one goes about manipulating it to reverse it (obtaining the radius for a given volume,) I have to explain this to perplexed GCSE maths students all the time!







It's also important to note that the sectional density and therefore ballistic coefficient increases with calibre.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Just download this program, It is great. -- Tex
http://joshmadison.com/software/convert-for-windows/


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> As a standard size, might I suggest drawing around the base of a cola can, they're usually around for shooters and I think they're a standarised international size ... and all you'd need in addition is a pencil.


Maybe this one?

I have the file in svg, but i'am not allowed to upload it


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

ten 11 mm steel balls at ten yards, grey circle is 3" and the dark one 1"


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

joseph_curwen said:


> ten 11 mm steel balls at ten yards, grey circle is 3" and the dark one 1"


Nice shooting!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

joseph_curwen said:


> ten 11 mm steel balls at ten yards, grey circle is 3" and the dark one 1"


Very impressive!


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Sam said:


> Very impressive!


Thanks sam, but please, don't fall in love, i have allready a girl friend, and she might be jealous









I will try this evening, with my usual ammo, 16mm marbles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Just download this program, It is great. -- Tex
> http://joshmadison.c...rt-for-windows/


Tex, when I clicked the link, my anti-virus software wouldn't let me go there. Here's what it said:


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok, this evening i shot another target, with marbles and high speed bands from torsten this time










This band set is harder to pull, and i have a little less control with them. It is not clear on the pic, but i put 7 marbles in the target, and 3 out.

The group is wider than the one with medium set up.
But what a power!!

And before going home, just for the fun


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

joseph_curwen said:


> Very impressive!


Thanks sam, but please, don't fall in love, i have allready a girl friend, and she might be jealous









I will try this evening, with my usual ammo, 16mm marbles








[/quote]
LOL- how dare you!


----------

